# No sirven las 3 teclas de Nokia 5800. ya cambié flex



## alfpe26 (Ene 8, 2010)

Que tal a todos!

Lo que pasa es que un día mi Nokia 5800 empezo a apretarse solo el botón de menú (el de en medio) y con el tiempo le pasó lo mismo a los otros dos botones. probé muchas cosas para "solucionarlo" como limpiar los platinos del flex e incluso mandé a pedir un flex nuevo.  Ya que llegó el flex resultó que está exactamente igual.... ya no se que hacer.... ni siquiera comprendo por qué pasó. 

Por obvios motivos ya descarté todo lo relacionado con los "botones" sino más bien es un problema en la tarjeta lógica.


Agradeceré infinitamente su ayuda.


Por cierto ya le chequé todo el software y está bien. Gracias


----------



## plba00 (Feb 9, 2010)

socio si ya cambiaste el flex entonces debe ser el conector revisa bien la continuidad del otro conector si llega a su fin, ahora el equipo se mojo por alguana casualidad 
saludos postea resultados


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 9, 2010)

Si desconectas el flex lo sigue haciendo? con el equipo desarmado tambien lo hace?


----------



## alfpe26 (Feb 13, 2010)

no amigo.... nunca se ha mojado ni le ha pasado nada de ese estilo :S un día dejó de funcionar sin razón alguna. Ya le cambié el flex y sigue haciendo lo mismo (únicamente funciona el botón de llamada) ya no le veo por donde puede ser el problema....  Alguna razón posible que ustedes conozcan??


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 13, 2010)

El flex es una matriz sobre el conector, sigue las pistas desde el boton que no te anda para ver que puentea y hazlo directo sobre el conector, sino responde, el tema esta del otro lado del flex y descartas el flex y los botones..


----------



## Daniss1 (Feb 14, 2010)

a mi me ha pasado con un mp4 energy system, el boton es flojisimo y en cuanto lo rozabas se activava, a veces con moverlo un poco ya se activava tambien, no se que solucion puede tener


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 14, 2010)

"no se que solucion puede tener"
Cambiar el botón.

"para ver que puentea y hazlo directo sobre el conector"
No te das una idea de lo que son los conectores  quiza mas de 50 contactos en dos filas de 0,5Cm... realmente no hay mucho que hacer con las placas nuevas.


----------

